# Big Lenny, leader of the Deathskull rebelz



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

About 3 years ago I cooked up some basic fluff for my Death skull Rebelz, "Big Lenny's 'alf pints" and did some minor conversions here and there but had always been too scared to bugger a decent minor conversion with a "botched pain job"

The fluff, as is, is meant to read in the manner of a "campfire legend" the story told from grot to grot in whispers with it being modified as the new story teller felt it had need to be described - an epic story if you will:



> There is a faint whisper in the winds, a secret that they do not want you to know; Big Lenny is out there, the great grot liberator, the only gretchin who da Orks fear to look in the eye!
> 
> They will try to deny his existence, and to talk about it is treason. They know he is out there, leeding Grots to a place of plenty, with scrap as far as the eye can see, where a gretchin can stand tall, and be free!
> 
> ...


My fear of painting miniatures has since passed (helped a friend paint his Necrons and this built up my confidence) and thus I present to you Big Lenny, leader of the Death Skull rebelion, and his faithful "stikk bomb launcha" Chukkit:










A close up of Chukkit:










The idea to add Chukkit came to me when I saw a spare Stikkbomb lying about and the one snotling with a small spear - I liked the idea that the liberator of the gretchins would rather have a crazed snotling throw bombs at the enemy instead of using a conventional launcha - thus I ripped the bomb off the original handle and tranferred it to the snotling 

I also did "Dokk Grodfing" a while back but, since he wasn't fully painted at the time, he didn't get much of a response - would love feedback on both Lenny and Grodfing if possible though :grin:

The Grodfing post can be found here


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i like them both! 

a small army of grots behind them... that would be amusing yet badass


----------

